# unhappy



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm so annoyed. I had 1 or 2 days when I felt great and 'normal'this week but yesterday things flared up again and I've had a bloated stomach and pain. I'm so fed up with this- I really am!!!








I'm wondering though..whether some of my problem is anxiety and making the problems worse because I know I'm going somewhere.eg.I went out for a meal on Sat and stayed at friends then on the way home we stopped at my mum's friends and things flared up. grrr. do any of you guys have this mind-over-matter thing?! or is it just me being stupid. I'm starting to become a recluse!!! grrr I never go out- and in less than 3 weeks I start uni and i'm so so so scared about everything....maybe that's whats making my IBS worse.also...has anyone had any success using Colofac? I really don't think it's helping me that much.







unhappy me xxx


----------



## atoosagurl (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey! I have that problem all the time! Last night I slept over at my bf's house (a very RARE thing)and I woke up thinking, "Wow, I feel GOOD!" Then we were going to go golfing and on the way there my whole body was in pain, and I had the feeling of an impending attack. I had to go home right away, and now I have ruined my supposed to be day out, and all I have done is been on the toilet ever since.IBS really sucks sometimes, YOu just want to lead a 'norma' life, and your stupid body wont let you


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Anxiety seems to be a big issue in my IBS as well - i think it comes from having IBS and getting the attacks at nasty moments and then you begin to worry about getting attacks so you end up with an anxiety problem which starts your bowels into spasming (thats what my doc says anyway) everytime you go out.I think its a vicious circle basically - I'm off to my docs again soon to talk about specialised anxiety/IBS counselling - I can't be doing with sitting at home waiting for my IBS to play up! And colofac...hmmmm not really sure what it does - didnt help me at all - its meant to be an anti-spasmonal thing but I didn't notice a change.Liz xxx


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

if any of them do work I would take colpermin over colofac as colofac made me feel very sick. But neither are great, not for me anyway.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw, hugs all round me thinks!







Colofac is absolute wank...well, it didn't do a thing for me anyway. xxx


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks guys. I've just been to the Doctors again, seem to have an irritable bladder as well (great). Doctor has given me another prescription of Colofac and says that it will sometimes work and sometimes not...which is true as the whole IBS thing is unpredictability...(I bet that isn't a word but never mind!!!). Am still very scared about going out...things were a bit dodgy just before going to the Doctors even. grrr.







I suppose I'm just gonna have to live with it.xxx


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

> quote:Colofac is absolute wank


Exactly what I was trying to say!







New tag line for you Sparkle - *"Sparkle saying it like it is!"*


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Does wank mean the same thing in Britian as it does in the states?Ziggy sorry you are feeling like ####! I had to give up golf to far from a bathroom most the time!


----------

